# Fred Hall Show in Long Beach, CA 2015



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Fred Hall Show in Long Beach is the biggest retail show in the US.
It is at least 10 times bigger than RI show and draw lots of fishermen for 5 days.

We setup our Black Hole USA booth until 6:00 pm without lunch. 
But it was good to have a margarita with good friends after work. 











Glad we rented a condo instead of staying at a hotel. It is so nice. It looks we have a vacation in gorgeous weather.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I couldn't post last night as I was so tired.
You got to be happy when even West Coast fishermen start to know the reputation of Black Hole rods.
I had to ask Jane to ship more rods/blanks by overnight shipping. 
As soon as show opened, the first guest was surprisingly reel grue Alan Tani. We knew each other for long, but it was the first time we met. 
Capt Jimmy the Greek arrive today at 11:00 am before the show and Courtland of Jigskin arrives at 9:00 pm.
Jane will join us from Friday.
Scott and Jennifer were helping us from the start.
Thanks Mel for helping us all shipping and at the booth yesterday. 
Another fun day begins. It is sunny in 77 degree weather today.

one hour before the show opened. It is not a fishing show, but a carnival.


with Alan Tani


It was pretty busy day for us. As expected one-piece long Challenger Bank rods/blanks were hot item.


We needed margarita after the show. Thanks Jennifer, Scott, Rosie and Mel.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I finally have time to post some pictures of the show.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Our Black Hole USA team


----------

